# Southeast WA



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a triple with two retired. First bird down is a long retired on the right thrown left to right with lots if terrain including rock cliffs and sage enroute. The second bird down is the flyer shot left to right in the middle. There are some rows of sage on the way to the bird. The last bird down is the shorter of the retired guns on the left thrown left to right up a hill, again with some rock and sage to negotiate. The marks are followed by an honor. The marks are fairly wide apart. Most if the dogs are getting the birds with the only difference being the straightness of the line and the degree of hunt. There has been a pickup and a couple of breaks so far.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd series (39):

1,2,3,4,5,6,10,11,12,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,35,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,48,50,51

Second series starts with dog 25.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm starting all over again because I keep getting a message that my token has expired and what I wrote wont post. Posting from an iPhone is not fun. 

Land blind with poison bird thrown toward the line to the blind and crosswind blowing scent toward line to blind. Then pick up poison bird as a mark. Lots of dogs picked up the poison bird on the blind. Callbacks to third series tomorrow morning (18):

1,3,5,6,11,15,21,23,25,30,38,39,44,45,46,48,50,51

Starts with dog 50 tomorrow.


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Any new on the Q?


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 21, 2010)

Qual Results:

1) Ellie/Totten
2) Riot/Bragg
3) Tinker Bell/Abbott
4) Aven/Jones
RJ) Piper/Abbott
Jams
Pitch/Abbott
Maggie/McDowall


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Very cool, very good job Mr. Larry and Riot


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Any news on the Open, heard Sweetie won?


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to Bill and Jim McBee on Ellie's win in the Q. 

I hope you do the same with JJ in the derby.


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS said:


> Any news on the derby?


It will start Sunday 8 am.


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Any news on the am and derby results


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Results are posted on EE.


----------

